# Vom Haus Mirrasoul



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

The lady who runs it has been extremely forthcoming with pictures of her dogs, sent me a good dozen email addresses from clients and seems to have a solid relationship with some other known breeders (v.H.Tyson etc)

The website is located ...here....

Has anyone here ever interacted with her, seen her dogs in person or can give me some scoop? If you would like to post in this thread for everyone to see, that would probably be the best but if you'd rather just shoot me a PM, I'd appreciate it too.

I am in the process of submitting a deposit to her in a few weeks and want to make sure that I am doing the right thing. The pictures she has sent me of the dogs and their new owners are great and all the dogs look healthy. She's also made it clear that she is not a BYB and breeds selectively, twice a year at the most.

The upcoming litter will be a product of Sire Fridel von Leaa and Dame Zinna von Tyson's.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm... they claim on their website that their dogs are "training SchH1".. I don't see that any of the dogs have completed their titles. SEcondly I don't see any of the dogs having hip cert stamps, it also claims that all of them have an A-stamp..
I would call them and ask them questions, go and see the dogs and maybe keep looking still!?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Have you asked to see proof of hip certifications? I see nothing on the website.

I also see nothing on the website about what titles the dogs have. If she is using them for breeding then they should have something that proves they are breed worthy ... like titles.

A dog can look healthy on the outside and yet have crippling hip dysplasia or immune system disorders.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ok, did a search on Fridel, zw87. He's a showline, other male, Eragon, is a working line. Did a search for Eragon, he was born here in the US, hips done by SV, can't find where he earned title. Fridel shows up a sch2 and sch3 so not sure which. 

Can't find pedigree on the female, looks more working lines? or a mix of the 2. Her zw is 79

She says all training Sch1, not if they are actually titled. Again, can't find titles on Eragon, Zinna, Desiree see puppy show rating, says titled, can't find the result anywhere. Ninja is a sch1,


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

oh and I looked up their zw numbers on the sv site. 

Ninja zw78


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for your efforts. Please keep it coming.

Though I have to say that as much as has been posted makes me question my decision heavily.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Certainly looks like they have the potential to be very good breeders, just not enough info posted to really know. I'd like to see pedigrees of their dogs, some info about the dogs, as well as some info about themselves, their experience and involvement in the breed. Also, specific statements as to what titles and hip/health certs each individual dog has, rather than just the general blurb at the top. Also their contract/warranty. Though since there is so little info posted on the site, I'm thinking maybe the website is somewhat under construction and they just haven't gotten that far yet?

Either way those are all easy things to ask and that any breeder should gladly provide. I'd inquire about titles and hip/health certs. They say their dogs are SchH1, KKL and "a" stamped. So should be pretty easy for them to provide proof. Talk to them in detail about their individual dogs strengths and weaknesses and what they expect out of the breeding. And ask to see a copy of their contract/warranty and read it carefully to be sure you're ok with it before committing.

Also curious what they mean about "Schutzhund Trained" or all dogs are "Training SchH1"... does that mean in training or already titled? If their dogs are also KKL1 as the blurb at the top of all the pages says, they'd have to already be titled. But I'd still ask and they should be able to answer that question pretty easily, and might appreciate knowing it's a bit confusing to those reading their website.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Chris,

I just sent her an email asking the questions you posed in this thread. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

My mind is made. I will pass. Thanks for the excellent advice. And the search continues!


----------

